# Oil filters, which one



## Honeyharbour62 (Jul 15, 2018)

1967 GTO factory 400, mild cam, headers. I have the proper AC delco filter fof spring oil swap but my engine builder keeps telling me to go Fram. Preferances? Please explain why.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

I read your post...what the heck I thought..
I had to quik check the calander .........almost spilling my hot cocoa,,.yup still january whew
I just came in from a late nite in the shop cleaning up some DELCO wheel cylinder and brake drums and misc..
... thought I was in a time warp and it was April 1st..fools day ... fumes ?? maybe ...
too cold its 30 degrees, to be April ,,, and its snowing ... hmmmmmmm ok .. fram oil filter maybe in 1977..
might be time for a little you tube ,,,, and maybe a new engine builder if he requests fram ...
just my opinion ...





oil filter - YouTube


Enjoy the videos and music you love, upload original content, and share it all with friends, family, and the world on YouTube.




www.youtube.com




but you dont want to void your warrantee ...

scott t
wix for me for 45 years or old acdelco's


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

oil ........ well ........ theres allot of good ones ..... and pre barcode acdelco's ...


----------



## Gremlin66 (Oct 11, 2009)

I use Wix


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

Only .....Wix


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

Only wix or k&n... they have the smallest micron filters/screens. On the opposite side you have Fram which is one of the worst and largest micron out there


----------



## nick rice (Nov 10, 2014)

Wix, Napa gold or Lee. Never Fram...

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

NEVER NEVER NEVER FRAM. 
I hope you get the message everyone is conveying LOL.

Fram quality is about as bad as it gets. Once one of the premier brands, corporate buyouts of the Fram name have reduced its quality to to slightly better than garbage in an effort to reduce costs and increase profits to shareholders.
Champion brands are in the same boat. 

As mentioned above, WIX, Napa Gold, and K&N although I've heard their quality has slipped some.


----------



## michaelfind (Dec 14, 2018)

Butler performance includes in their instructions page with their kits or builds, "do Not use Fram." They recommend Wix. I have not asked why, but I trust Butler.


----------



## Noangelbuddy (Dec 6, 2017)

I was a big fan of FRAM, until I saw a tube video. Several filters were cut open to reveal the internal filter construction. FRAM was the absolute worst of the group. I fell for the ads and the grip material on the end, which made install and removal easier. However, after seeing the video, I will never buy a FRAM oil filter again.

NoAngelBuddy


----------



## Honeyharbour62 (Jul 15, 2018)

Thank you all fof your information. When I drop the break in oil I'll be going with wix. 
Regarding oil pressure, mechanical guage at the distributor reads 50psi cold and 25psi hot. Oil currently is straight 40 weight and comp break in additive. Thinking about installing a second guage at the oil filter. Thoughts/opinions.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

and change to a wix filter why your there ... why wait for 7.50


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

I run to oil pressure gauges,...just cause I am lazy I guess. One at the top by the distributor and one by the filter.

if one goes out, I can just check the other one to see if the engine really lost pressure or it was just the sending unit, the wiring or the gauge went bad.

won’t have to stop and get towed, just drive home and fix the sender, gauge or wire etc.


----------



## LATECH (Jul 18, 2018)

You are overthinking it. Put a "T" fitting at the port for the Oil pressure gauge near the filter. Plumb in at the "T" for the gauge and a sender for the light .

The light will come on at around 7 PSI and lower.

My 64 is set up just that way. Several months ago the oil light came on while on my way home I just about freaked out.Looked down at the gauge and it had 55 PSI ( I was cruising). The connector for the light fell of and the wire had touched the block ( a ground ) thus turning onthe light.

I was able to keep the factory idiot light and have a gauge cluster as well by running the "T" at the OP fitting.

I wasnt looking at the gauge when the light came on in front of me. lt served as an early warning and kept the factory cluster function intact


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

Smart LAtech,....getting the same benefit. I use speedhut gauges you set the idiot lights on them high and low yourself, very bright LED’s......

but two gauges (both have idiot lights) or your way a gauge and light....will save you some trouble down the road. By seeing you still had pressure you were good to go!


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

nick rice said:


> Wix, Napa gold or Lee. Never Fram...
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Also Baldwin makes a very good filter. (Cliff Ruggles uses those exclusively on his engines as do others). NAPA Gold is made by WIX. I've used WIX or NAPA Gold for the last 30 years since I heard about Fram going to H___. Never a problem when I cut them open after an oil change to see what's been happening inside the engine. Good info on this thread.


----------



## nick rice (Nov 10, 2014)

O ya, forgot about Baldwin. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonoma GTO (Jun 16, 2019)

Honeyharbour62 said:


> 1967 GTO factory 400, mild cam, headers. I have the proper AC delco filter fof spring oil swap but my engine builder keeps telling me to go Fram. Preferances? Please explain why.


WIX 51049 / High Flow / Heavy Duty oil viscosity.


----------



## lust4speed (Jul 5, 2019)

Note the cardboard ends on the Fram and the metal caged construction of the Napa filter (made by Wix), and the Fram has fewer pleats compared to the Napa. Also notice how thin the shell is on the Fram - even my commercial filter cuter was crinkling the Fram shell.


----------



## ybodyfan (Jul 11, 2010)

lust4speed said:


> Note the cardboard ends on the Fram and the metal caged construction of the Napa filter (made by Wix), and the Fram has fewer pleats compared to the Napa. Also notice how thin the shell is on the Fram - even my commercial filter cuter was crinkling the Fram shell.
> View attachment 133179


Apples and oranges there. The question remains: just how "good" does an oil filter have to be? Lots of 'experts' dis the Fram because it has a flat-spring rather than a coil spring and details like that. Who says a coil spring does a better job in this application?? How thick does a filter can have to be to get the job done? I use old stock ACDelco Gold in my Y-body (I like the warm/fuzzy feeling it brings), but have no problem putting Fram in my seven other vehicles. Been using Fram for almost sixty years in my cars and trucks and motorcyles and riding mowers. Never had a problem. I've tried to find credible reports of engine damage caused by Fram failures and have not been successful. If any internet experts have first-hand knowledge of Fram failures, I'd love to hear about it.


----------



## Wayne007 (Apr 15, 2016)

I run a K & N filter and Valvoline 20W50 Racing oil in mine and it runs great.


----------

